# Roundabout Swamp Fire Atkinson County



## Snakeman (May 8, 2007)

Here are three pictures that my older brother sent me of the fire in the Roundabout Swamp in Atkinson County.

The Firestorm is supposedly a fairly unusual occurrance.  It's like a fire tornado.  Pretty impressive.

In the picture of the firefighters standing in the road, our little brother is the one on the right.  He's been working the night shift on this fire since it started on April 27th.  That's after working the Ware County fire for almost two weeks straight.  

The third picture is just impressive.

The Snakeman


----------



## maker4life (May 8, 2007)

Amazing how much power a fire has , that tornadoe picture is pretty darn neat .


----------



## DRB1313 (May 8, 2007)

Man!!! That's some wicked looking stuff. Your brother and them don't look to afraid. I'd be freakin out.
Fire Tornado   
Great pics Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Snakeman (May 8, 2007)

DRB1313 said:


> Your brother and them don't look to afraid.


Knowing little brother, he's eatin' this up.  He lives to work fires.  He'd be there, even if he didn't work for the forestry department (that's actually how he got hired.  Showed up for every fire anyway).  I'd be willing to bet he wouldn't go home to sleep if they didn't make him leave.  His wife said that he left home at 6:30 last Saturday morning, and didn't come home until 8:30 Sunday morning.

Dedication and Determination.

The Snakeman


----------



## DRB1313 (May 8, 2007)

Brave, Dedicated and Determined. Love to see someone who is passionate about what they do and who they are.


----------



## Hoss (May 8, 2007)

Those are some impressive photos.  Amazing how fires just make you stop and look.  Thanks for sharing the photos.

Hoss


----------



## miller (May 9, 2007)

Crazy Pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ronfritz (May 9, 2007)

WOW.  I've heard about them but don't recall seeing a picture of one.


----------



## shaggybill (May 9, 2007)

Wowee! Those are amazing. That firestorm is just scary. Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (May 9, 2007)

more wonders of mother nature...


----------



## Vernon Holt (May 9, 2007)

Ken:  Awsome shots.  The pics are amazing but are missing the sound effects.  The sound associated with such an event is quite unlike any sound one has ever heard.  It is somewhat like the sound of a fast moving freight train from close up magnified by two.

I am familiar with a Ricketson Bay which is rather near Pearson, but don't seem to know where Roundabout is.  Where is it located in Atkinson County??


----------



## Snakeman (May 9, 2007)

The Roundabout is located between Pearson and Willacoochee, just west of Kirkland, on the south side of Hwy 82.  It is also located west of the Kirkland pond, if that is a landmark you're familiar with.  If you did very much timber cruising/work on that end of the county, you may have encountered the name "Knot" Tanner.  Uncle Knot owned (at one time) much of this area.  I'm not sure how much is still in the possession of Uncle Knot's family.

The Snakeman


----------



## Arrow3 (May 9, 2007)

Snakeman said:


> The Roundabout is located between Pearson and Willacoochee, just west of Kirkland, on the south side of Hwy 82.  It is also located west of the Kirkland pond, if that is a landmark you're familiar with.  If you did very much timber cruising/work on that end of the county, you may have encountered the name "Knot" Tanner.  Uncle Knot owned (at one time) much of this area.  I'm not sure how much is still in the possession of Uncle Knot's family.
> 
> The Snakeman




I have friends that live in that area....I need to call and check on them...


----------



## z28racin (Nov 23, 2010)

I spent many of hrs on that fire.......


----------

